# hrbt monday afternoon



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

going to hrbt moday afternoon for some flat action, who's game?
Ray 9632211


----------



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

might as well go tuesday and weds., monday afternoon just blew too much, should be good the next few days, hope to see yall out there
Ray


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

If I can get my truck back from tha body shop...I may meet up.....on Wednesday...2day is me an tha missus' 7 year anniversary.

BTW,did ya get that new yak?.....

Gimme a ring


----------

